# IOS App developing



## Film Guy (Feb 10, 2003)

I have an idea for an App (very limited market, but usable worldwide). I don't have the time to be able to pour through the various "Dummies Guides" to take a shot in the dark. Wondering if anyone knows of anyone that would be interested on taking on a project? Or conversely where would one find people interested on taking on projects. It involves mostly database work with email linking.

Thanks!

Dave


----------

